# ND Losing Fur- Any Vet Recommendations for N. TX?



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 17, 2019)

One of my ND does (1 year & two months old), has some fur loss on her face (around her muzzle & ears) and it has not healed in the past month.  I'm not sure what I can do to fix that. 

She is bred too. I will admit that I have not been diligent about keeping her loose minerals out (I give my goats kelp).   I will post photos later. 

For those folks who live in the North Texas area (near south Dallas), who do y'all recommend for a vet?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 17, 2019)

Also, posting this so I can give updates and hear your thoughts on the diagnosis  and treatment once I can find a vet.  I didn't like the vet (it was a multi-vet clinic & very inconsistent)  I had used six years ago and am thankful I have not needed one since.

ETA:  I would like to find a vet though just in case I will need one!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 17, 2019)

Pictures? These will help give us clues.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 17, 2019)

Yes! I will take some as soon as I get home from work!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 17, 2019)

Here are those photos! So far, no finds yet. The one I did find had one review from an owner who brought her goat in and it was a bad review. She said the kid was overdosed on meds and died the next day. I don’t know how sick the goat kid was or the conditions but I’m a little concerned about taking my girl there. So! The search continues.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 17, 2019)

Looks like Psoroptes cuniculi IMO   (this is a common rabbit issue)
I just copy pasted from my website-
Psoroptic Ear Mite

_*(Psoroptes cuniculi)*

*The psoroptes ear mite, also known as the ear mange mite, usually* lives its entire life on or in the ear. It is a non-burrowing mite. The mite pierces the outer skin layer causing lesions. These lesions cause a "crust" formation and may cause a foul odor discharge in the external ear canal. The psoroptes ear mite will also cause scratching , rubbing of ears, head shaking,  loss of equilibrium, and spasmodic contraction of the neck muscles. These mites are transferred goat to goat and most commonly are spread to kids from their moms.   Evidence can be seen by 6 weeks of age in kids. 
*
Secondary infections are not uncommon, usually bacterial. Severe infestations may cause weight loss and anemia. Usually* - There are cases of the mites moving over the head and neck areas especially in the Angora goats._


It is interesting because it does not spread throughout the herd as you would think- but can and will to their kids because of the location.
We had a Kiko come in with this- she had a secondary infection as well.

You can use Permethrins 10% concentrate- mix up and in her case I would use cotton balls etc to really dab the ears and face. This is safe on goats NOT rabbits.

Supportive care should be considered. Red Cell gives all the vitamins and iron as well. Deficiency often causes goats to be more susceptible to mite infections.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks @Southern by choice! I figured with pics, you’d know exactly what the goat has!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 17, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Looks like Psoroptes cuniculi IMO   (this is a common rabbit issue)
> I just copy pasted from my website-
> Psoroptic Ear Mite
> 
> ...




Ahh, wow. This makes me feel a little better- really was afraid my entire herd would get it.  I feel so bad! : ( Poor girl.  

Is this the permethrin I should get? https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...ivestock-and-premise-spray-32-oz?cm_vc=-10005

I will pick up some red cell as well. 

Thank you so much. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 17, 2019)

Pioneer Chicken said:


> Ahh, wow. This makes me feel a little better- really was afraid my entire herd would get it.  I feel so bad! : ( Poor girl.
> 
> Is this the permethrin I should get? https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...ivestock-and-premise-spray-32-oz?cm_vc=-10005
> 
> ...



Yes, this is what we use-keep in mind it is a concentrate so it must be mixed with water! You could mix it up in a spray bottle too.
Diatomaceous Earth can be really good for bedding and body too.  

What mineral are you using? Feed etc?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 17, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Yes, this is what we use-keep in mind it is a concentrate so it must be mixed with water! You could mix it up in a spray bottle too.
> Diatomaceous Earth can be really good for bedding and body too.
> 
> What mineral are you using? Feed etc?



Okay, thank you! I give kelp but like I said, I’ve been awful about keeping it freechoice the past few months. I will be doing better to keep it out. I feed a 14% feed with whole oats and freechoice coastal hay along with alfalfa hay and calf manna for my lactating does.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 17, 2019)

I would look into some better minerals. Kelp is great but it is better as a supplement than as a daily mineral.
If you are feeding a lot of alfalfa and feeds high in calcium then you run into the issue of depleting zinc. As calcium at higher levels depletes zinc.
 Copper is as you know really important. Cobalt is essential as well. 

You may find this link very useful. You can look up your county and see your averages. Of course WHERE you get your hay from is also a factor- so look at those areas as well. 
https://mrdata.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/countydata.htm


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 17, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> I would look into some better minerals. Kelp is great but it is better as a supplement than as a daily mineral.
> If you are feeding a lot of alfalfa and feeds high in calcium then you run into the issue of depleting zinc. As calcium at higher levels depletes zinc.
> Copper is as you know really important. Cobalt is essential as well.
> 
> ...



Okay! I used to give the Manna Pro loose minerals and might still have some on hand. Yes! I copper bolus mine twice a year sometimes thrice if they look like they need it. I gave one of my does the cobalt bolus last year and she did improve on it. Those things are huge though.   I don’t give a whole lot of alfalfa- a big handful  for each doe several times a week.

Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it. <3


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 17, 2019)

The manna pro is a good mineral but we switched a long time ago. They have to list cobalt because they technically have it in the bag, but notice it is just in the ingredients- there is no real value listed.  Long term we realized it just wasn't doing it for us. 
We don't give the cobalt bolus. Too big and my concern is if it breaks open before lodging in the correct place for slow release there is high potential for toxicity. 

We tried sweetlix mineral but the goats hated it.
We ended up with a cattle mineral because it was better for zinc and cobalt and copper and selenium. LOL

We have some knuckleheads that just refuse all mineral even though they need it. We use different things for them but redcell helps- but we are high iron so we have to be cautious.

We now have trucare for our bucks-they refuse all mineral so we top dress.
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...itemguid=7ddaa754-7c64-422b-9422-21f6dcb47fd6

This is Southern States Weathershed 2 : 1 cattle mineral


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 18, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> The manna pro is a good mineral but we switched a long time ago. They have to list cobalt because they technically have it in the bag, but notice it is just in the ingredients- there is no real value listed.  Long term we realized it just wasn't doing it for us.
> We don't give the cobalt bolus. Too big and my concern is if it breaks open before lodging in the correct place for slow release there is high potential for toxicity.
> 
> We tried sweetlix mineral but the goats hated it.
> ...



I recall wondering about that when I bought it but didn’t think it was a big deal. Makes sense now. I’ll look to see what we’ve got for cattle minerals around here to see if they’ve got anything good. 

Haha! Goats! It’s frustrating when they won’t eat what they need or fight you on it.   My goats can be dorky like that with treats- they’re just not convinced that they’re good. LOL


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 19, 2019)

Question about treating Baby Girl with the permethrin: is that a one time application and then retreat a few weeks later according to the instructions?


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 19, 2019)

Pioneer Chicken said:


> Question about treating Baby Girl with the permethrin: is that a one time application and then retreat a few weeks later according to the instructions?


yes repeat in 10 days preferably


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 19, 2019)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Apr 11, 2019)

Update!! 

After Baby Girl's two diluted Permethrin treatments, she is looking great. Her fur is growing back on her muzzle and ears.  I'm so happy!  Thank y'all so much!! <3

I'm sorry the photos aren't super great and, yes, I caught her chewing cud. Hehe


----------



## Baymule (Apr 12, 2019)

Don't you love this place! We are in Lindale, our vet is not a sheep vet, but he studies, looks it up on the computer and makes phone calls to confirm his diagnosis. Sometimes the best you can do is to find one that is at least willing to work with you. If you can't find a vet, look in the more rural areas, city vets usually only want to mess with pets.


----------

